# 3D  PEONY



## sygrid (Aug 28, 2010)

I love this one.  It measures 5 inches in diameter and weighs approx 3.5 oz.  This is mp.  But once I have all the designing done, I'll be trying it in cp as well for all of them :wink:   This one I scented with Gardenia as I don't know of a good Peony scent out there.  If anyone knows of one and wouldn't mind sharing that would be great.

Ok, that's Calla Lily and Peony....on to the next 3 
Thanx for popping in to see,

Lorie


----------



## heyjude (Aug 28, 2010)

How lovely! So realistic.


----------



## Sincerely Natural (Aug 28, 2010)

They are beautiful and so life-like


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Aug 29, 2010)

So pretty!  Nice job!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 31, 2010)

Lorie,
Are those silicone molds, or are they done petal by petal? They are beautiful.


----------



## sygrid (Aug 31, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Lorie,
> Are those silicone molds, or are they done petal by petal? They are beautiful.



All of the 3D flowers  (Iris, Rose, Magnolia, Dhalia, Hibiscus, Pansy & Tulip
are Petal by Petal.

 You can make the Rose, Dhalia and Peony varying sizes and shapes by adding or removing petals. 
 You can really let your creativity...._blossom_  

Thanks everyone for all your comments,  I'll be posting more of the flowers as they are photographed.  


Lorie


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 31, 2010)

sygrid said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so cool! I bet that it was time consuming.


----------



## sygrid (Aug 31, 2010)

That's so cool! I bet that it was time consuming.[/quote]

It takes about 10 minutes per flower when you begin with the Peony.  Once you have done a couple and know which petals you want 'where' it goes much faster.  It only looks hard...it's easy.
Making the petals is quick,  you take the soap out of the molds after literally a minute or so...the petals are still warm. 
 It does take longer than pouring a batch of soap but it is really satisfying.  The Peonies are selling in the Store, in a corsage box for $18.95. 

The large Calla Lilies take about 5 mins. from pour to ribbon. 
I've started selling the Large Lilies for $6.95 ea. in the Store.  I'm giving the small lily away now as a sample .  This came about because people wanted more than one lily so I would give them one as a sample and then charge for the extra flowers.  Now that the small Lily is available I will give it out as a sample. It allows me to make several scents and give 2 or 3 small lilies to a customer and not have to charge for the extra's at all. It also increases my sales.  The small lily  measures 3 inches from tip to base of flower and 1.5 inches at the bell and weighs* .1 oz *   It amazes me still, the oz weight of these and yet they are not at all fragile.

Thanx again for your comments,

Lorie


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 31, 2010)

10 minutes to make them isn't too bad. It's probably easier with MP though; right?


----------



## sygrid (Sep 1, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> 10 minutes to make them isn't too bad. It's probably easier with MP though; right?



When you see what you have at the end the ten minutes is well worth it.
I haven't figured hwo to make them with cp yet. It would take much longer  I'm sure if it's even possible at all. 
 I'll work on it though and see if it can be done.  The soap would be quite  thin ...very tricky... :shock: 

Lorie


----------



## Hazel (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow! Those are gorgeous. 

I've been looking at your site and really like the molds. I'm making a list of the ones I want.


----------



## ewenique (Sep 1, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 1, 2010)

Lorie's soap molds rock!


----------



## Mom210 (Sep 2, 2010)

Holy smokes!! The things you can do with soap  :shock:  I'm still new to soap and I can't even manage to cut mine straight yet...lol.


----------



## Kamela (Nov 12, 2010)

I didn't realize you had kits for sale to make these flowers!  Too cool!  I gotta find some rainy day money and get me one of these!!  

Mom210, you are too funny....I'm trying to do that very same thing!  I can't seem to cut mine straight either!  *lol*  I'm pretty new too!


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 12, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 13, 2010)

That's really pretty!


----------

